# Male silky needs a good home



## remy (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a male silky, orange and white, two years old, in need of a good home. I got him from a breeder in Florida 18 months ago. Sadly, we are moving and can no longer keep him. He is very sweet and hand-tamed. We often let him out of his cage as he enjoys walking around the house and contact with people. It truly breaks our hearts to have to give him up. He will make a great companion for someone who would like a beautiful bird. Please contact me if you are interested in taking him in. 
Thank you,
Pam


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pam,

Wow! Silky doves are so pretty! I assume you are in Florida, but please confirm that (knowing the city would be helpful) so we can better assist in finding a home.

Terry


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Ware is your location.  Because I WANT THAT SILKY!!!!!


----------

